# Taper jig.



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

I know this is not router related, but when table making one often needs tapered legs, this a very simple jig to carry out that operation and one that I use regularly.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Couldn't be simpler than that Derek or cheaper to make and obviously works as well as the most expensive bought ones.


----------



## WoodBrewer (Mar 4, 2009)

thats a good one. Simple yet effective.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Looks like a heck of a band saw.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

*taper jig for router - SH-- disturber ;-)*



derek willis said:


> I know this is not router related, but when table making one often needs tapered legs, this a very simple jig to carry out that operation and one that I use regularly.


Oxfordshire huh! Hmmmm, how do I get across the pond, grab that bandsaw and get back without being noticed. Hmmm, I guess I'll just have to live with what I've got. But, Derek, watchout if I get across the pond. That bandsaw will certainly disappear.

Now as for the taper jig, it can be used with a router, but how? I remember another thread where the collective membership beat to death the direction the bit rotates. Soooooo, here goes nothin'! If the workpiece passes into the direction of the cut, it will be pulled away from the fence. If, it passes on the other side, again, it will be pulled away from the fence. So, all you guys that have been there, done that, got the "T" shirt, wore it out, threw it away, was nominated for a gold plated one... what's the solution here?

I refuse to sign this one for fear it may come back to haunt me.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Allthumbs,

"Now as for the taper jig, it can be used with a router, but how?" I didn't know it could be usedwith a router, and my bandsaw is a very simple 150x300 Electra Beckam set up, but most reliable, getting on in years like me.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

allthunbs said:


> Oxfordshire huh! Hmmmm, how do I get across the pond, grab that bandsaw and get back without being noticed. Hmmm, I guess I'll just have to live with what I've got. But, Derek, watchout if I get across the pond. That bandsaw will certainly disappear.
> 
> Now as for the taper jig, it can be used with a router, but how? I remember another thread where the collective membership beat to death the direction the bit rotates. Soooooo, here goes nothin'! If the workpiece passes into the direction of the cut, it will be pulled away from the fence. If, it passes on the other side, again, it will be pulled away from the fence. So, all you guys that have been there, done that, got the "T" shirt, wore it out, threw it away, was nominated for a gold plated one... what's the solution here?
> 
> I refuse to sign this one for fear it may come back to haunt me.


Ron, feeding material from right to left with gentle downward pressure and a firm but steady feed forward and towards the fence and not too deep a cut is a pleasant and normally safe experience, if you haven't already tried it, I must ask you to do so and let us all know how much you enjoyed the experience.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Ron, feeding material from right to left with gentle downward pressure and a firm but steady feed forward and towards the fence and not too deep a cut is a pleasant and normally safe experience, if you haven't already tried it, I must ask you to do so and let us all know how much you enjoyed the experience.


Is it pleasant, like a beautiful woman running her fingers through your hair?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey you two, get your minds out of the gutter 

I was thinking a jig for cutting tapers but it could be cut with a jig and freehand. 

Gotta run, later

Allthunbs


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

AxlMyk said:


> Is it pleasant, like a beautiful woman running her fingers through your hair?


If only I had enough hair and a beautiful woman to run her fingers through it! Even if I had both, I wouldn't swap for the routing experience.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

harrysin said:


> If only I had enough hair and a beautiful woman to run her fingers through it! Even if I had both, I wouldn't swap for the routing experience.


Seriously, is there a table-mounted method to cut a taper? Everything I can think of puts the cut on the wrong side of the bit without support.

Allthunbs


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

allthunbs said:


> Seriously, is there a table-mounted method to cut a taper? Everything I can think of puts the cut on the wrong side of the bit without support.
> 
> Allthunbs


I'm waiting for BobJ3 to show us the 4 jigs he has made for this purpose, but I'm having trouble envisioning what they might look like. 

I could, however, see this being done with a router on skis.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Allways easier on a table saw or bandsaw though.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is my taper jig, totally adjustable(the rail moves and the clamps move anywhere you need them) and I use it as a jointer on the table saw often also. 

I like that the wood is clamped to the sled and it all moves together. Yes this is a fixture, not a jig. 

I also have a sled for the right side of the blade that fits in the right miter slot for when I want Zero clearance operations. The blade was used to trim the sled when I made it so it is allows for easy alignment by just putting the cut line up to the edge of the sled.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ralph 

Nope no jig to do it on the router table ..the router is a great tool but not the best for cutting wood like a saw blade..

But I do it on the table saw and the band saw with the two shop made jigs below..

What do they say the right tool for the right job 

=====



Ralph Barker said:


> I'm waiting for BobJ3 to show us the 4 jigs he has made for this purpose, but I'm having trouble envisioning what they might look like.
> 
> I could, however, see this being done with a router on skis.


----------

